# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Strategy >  Старые добрые стратегии

## gochik

Народ, кто во что играет?
Может еще Dune2 юзаете или WarCraft?
Поделитесь мнениями...
Меня приколол Warhammer 40000. Просто рулит.

----------


## Alex_Ltd

Последняя стратегия, которая меня заинтересовала, была Star Wars  Empire of Wars II.

----------


## SMARTER

Дело в том что мне хочется найти полную версию игры Amazons Alien nations( жанр RTS)(иногда просто Alien Nations). На сайте дистрибьютора
 игры www.jowood.com есть только ссылка на домашнюю страницу игры. А
 на домашней странице только обновление полной версии и демо-версия,
 а демо-версия как раз то у меня и есть. Эта игра старенькая(давно выпущена) может быть поэтому её так трудно отыскать. Я знаю что эта игра переиздада фирмой 1C и называется "Затеряный мир", но мне хочется достать её в ещё не переизданном виде. Я перелопатил немало сайтов но на её след так и не напал. Я вообще-то очень люблю стратегии, особенно если управлять забавными чувачками. Помогите мне пожалуйста, если можно, и если сможете.

----------


## Финарфин

Я щас в Доту играю. Также в Вархаммер. Играл также их пошаговых в Герои 5-е, А также пару игрушек из серии Total War.

----------


## Тихий омут

Еще не время, может завтра?

----------


## додж

> Еще не время, может завтра?


Может всё таки стоит начать сегодня?

----------


## egoister

в прошлый раз
"Еще не время, может завтра?"
эта фраза обозначала не совсем стратегически точный путь)))
а так, да - чего тянуть?!

----------


## kaloogin

Зачем завтра? "Завтра-завтра, не сегодня", - так лентяи говорят.

----------


## invirtus

> Еще не время, может завтра?



Зачем откладывать на завтра то, что можно сделать сегодня?

----------


## egoister

> Зачем откладывать на завтра то, что можно сделать сегодня?


какие тут блин люди)

----------


## invirtus

> какие тут блин люди)


какие же? )

----------


## egoister

> какие же? )


все имена знакомые

----------


## invirtus

> все имена знакомые


хм... где вы меня видели? ))
мне ваше имя не знакомо :)

----------


## egoister

похоже на Invertiro в смысле)))
нас щас забанят везде))

----------


## kaloogin

зачем откладывать на завтра то, что можно отложить на послезавтра?

я, кстати, люблю стратегии.

----------


## egoister

дада, мы все их тут любим, не зря же в тему зашли

----------


## invirtus

> похоже на Invertiro в смысле)))
> нас щас забанят везде))


Точно, похоже, я сам удивился ;)

Есть прогресс, оппонент?

----------


## egoister

а как же))
не зря же я сижу в этом чате!!!

----------


## invirtus

> а как же))
> не зря же я сижу в этом чате!!!


Ну мы тут все сидим, однако...

----------


## egoister

все сидим и сидим)))
выиграл чего на первой неделе?

----------


## invirtus

> все сидим и сидим)))
> выиграл чего на первой неделе?


Неа, я только в этот понедельник узнал и зарегистрировался :)

И даже про город на Эмайыги не догодался еще, уже всю карту Эстонии облазил =) Лучше чем Россию теперь знаю )

----------


## xpm

> Еще не время, может завтра?


Надеюсь завтра не в 11:45?

----------


## egoister

ну блин, наш форум главный не грузиццо(((




> Надеюсь завтра не в 11:45?


да он сам решит наверно когда ему надо)))

----------


## egoister

ох уж эти Ddos атаки

----------


## natalochkin

ага, а дома поговорить не судьба

----------


## invirtus

> ох уж эти Ddos атаки


Бессонница? :))

----------


## Andruha

завтра уже настало! :)

----------


## natalochkin

а время Ч похоже нет

----------


## Тихий омут

Познакомься с Солмиром. Этой мой любимый герой.

----------


## ZeroCool

Нипойму тут про стратегии или про что говорят? Вот я например люблю старую стратегию Стронхолд, новую Вархамер, ну и старые Герои 3, а вы?

----------


## nugrus

Ufo1 / Ufo2 (они же Xcom), еще под ДОС. сейчас снова делают типа продожений, но уже не то... если бы тогда не играл, то и не знаю, стал бы играть в эти

----------


## Titan

3 герои лучшие.
цивилизация и джаггет аллианс - вот собственно и всё.

----------


## Blackwizard

эту игруху уже практически не найти. На олдгамесе нет:( Долго рылся на этот счёт, но нашёл только под pocket pc. Приходится играть на нём, хотя признаюсь, очень неудрбно.

----------


## Nebelwerfer

Люди добрые,кто нибудь знает где можно добыть моды для Jagged alliance2? Был прекрасный сайт www.Ja2.ru ,но он почему-то не работает и вообще по этой игре везде одни крохи инфы.

----------


## Lawman

Help хочу поиграть в одну старую стратегию работает еще под DOS а на XP она не идет. Что сделать чтобы пошла? Или с помощью чего запустить.

----------


## Lawman

А что в Герои 5 не катит?

----------


## Jjarik

А я обожаю игру Эпоха Мифологии. Играл в две части - просто счастье. Советую всем, очень хорошая кампания и мультиплеер восхитителен. Игра конечно не новая, но время потратить можно.

----------


## репин

А я играю в хорошую стратегию
Centrino Galaxyдля начала нужно построит две башни на разных планетах, потом переходишь на многопользовательский уровень

----------


## Tryan

Периодически играю в UFO 1, Dungeon Keeper, Settlers II
ИМХО, эти игры не умрут никогда :)

----------


## AndreiBA

LAWMAN, а DOSBOX пробовал?

Nebelwerfer, закажи чё-нить тут:
http://www.gamemaster.ru/

Ещё порой что-нить тут заваляется:
http://www.kmzpub.ru/

----------


## xenon007

Поигрываю в Command & Conquer (все до генералов)
WarCraft II, Settlers II, Gender Wars и Street Wars.
Большенство игрушек досовское, сижу через VMWare+Win98 =)
Ещё играю, но редко в Trafic Tycoom Deluxe (Win32/CE) и Traffic Giant

----------


## EweX

эйДЖ ОФ ИМПАЙЕРС.. Во я игрался в нее постоянно,))

----------


## unsafe

и мне понравилось

----------


## EweX

Что за бред с непонятными емайлами И?
Что именно понравилось?

----------


## den_juve

Ну а по мне так нет ничего луше Heres lll! Это замечательная вещ, в которую я влюблен на вечно!

----------


## Бумба

Master Of Orion 2/1
Populas
OpenTTD
Setellers 2
Lord of Realms 2
X-Com 1/2/3
LBA 2
Elite: Frontier (port from PC)
Elite (на эмуляторе XZ Spektrum)
Echelone: War nations
Ground Control
Heroes II
- вот настоящие легенды! =)

----------


## Becass

Прут Heroes III И вчера прошел Red Alert 2-й =)):)

----------


## Highsun

Empire Earth 2 and 1
Цивилизация 3 и 4
Это самое стоящее.
Еще Дисцайплз 2.
Хероус и всякое подобное не интересует.

----------


## parahod

Empire Earth 2, Disciples 2, Rome total war...и как же без Казаков))) 4 самые любимые мои стратёги!!!

----------


## Stesov

Герои III навсегда!!
:good:

----------


## KRATOS

Ну, из старенького я лично признаю только Homeworld , хотя сейчас вот нашёл Emperor: Battle for Dune, зацепила зараза...

----------


## leon2785

> Герои III навсегда!!
> :good:


Воистину так!!!

Или если по сети тогда Star Craft оригинал....!!!!:gamer:

----------


## sviridov

Козаки - лучшая стратегия))))) ей уже лет и лет, а каждый раз сажусь с удовольствикм поиграть)

----------


## snip12

Казаки, Disciples 2,хотелось бы  поиграть Disciples 3, но слышал в ней много глюков :(

----------


## kindzudza

А я все никак в генералов zero hour не наиграюсь, щас пробую их мод Contra 007, класс, может  есть что то посовременней но также реалестично, подскажите.

----------


## Slater

> эйДЖ ОФ ИМПАЙЕРС.. Во я игрался в нее постоянно,))


Супер игра, и классный редактор компаний:yes:

----------


## K@iL

Моя любимая стратегия Генерал,пусть там графики никакой,зато игровой процесс затягивает,вот мой отзыв на эту игру http://otzovik.com/review_3215.html

----------


## Polis6

цивилизация, тикуны всякие, герои, эое

----------


## wizard2010

А есть ли здесь кто-нибудь, кто играл в VGA Planets?
Для тех кто не знает что это такое:
Имеется вселенная (ну или галактика) состоящая почему-то только из планет.
В игре участвуют 11 рас, имеющих разные способности, разные корабли.
Игра пошаговая, один ход обычно делается в одно и то же время один раз в день.
Игроку нужно дать команды для каждого своего корабля и для каждой своей планеты.  Графика отсутствует. Карта представляет собой черное поле с россыпью точек - кораблей и планет. Но не смотря на это игровой процесс просто захватывающий, благодаря множеству возможных стратегий и тактик игры.
Да и одновременно 11 человек в стратегии - это тоже редкость.
Если кто-нибудь заинтересуется, могу выложить доки и клиента.
ЗЫ. Чуть не забыл: игра ведется по переписке - то есть ход в виде файла отправляется или мылом
или директом на хост, после выполнения хостом обсчета хода результат отправляется файлом обратно игроку.

----------


## Блади

Давно ищу старую игру(стратегия) "Орда" 1999 года.Нигде не могу найти.Наталкиваюсь только на описание игры.Помогите кто может,буду очень признателен

----------


## AndreiBA

У моего приятеля есть диск - его любимая гейма.
Я у него спрошу.
Напомнись мне на почту andreiba@bk.ru

----------


## Kemm

Close combat 3 Russian front - а ещё эта игра входит в топ 10 стратегий всех времен - Игровой процесс непредсказуем и мне ,например никак не удавалось вычислить алгоритм по которому компьютер со мной играет.Ещё слышал что на эту игру подсели многие любители panzer general итп, хотя комбат стратегия в реальном времени, а не пошаговая.Если в эту игру поиграешь то противостояние , блицкриг и прочие подобные и вроде бы сходные игры покажутся полной фигней

----------


## wizard2010

> Давно ищу старую игру(стратегия) "Орда" 1999 года.Нигде не могу найти.Наталкиваюсь только на описание игры.Помогите кто может,буду очень признателен


Вот ссылка, но только на вторую версию:
http://small-games.info/?go=game&c=13&i=1459

----------


## xpom12

Играю в варкрафт в карту Дота, по интернету, ГАРЕНА

----------


## kalal

Играю в transport tycoon

----------


## ingenou

Я в свободное время играю в старкрафт бруд вар. Старая всегда актуальная стратегия.

----------


## Fielde

И в варкрафт и в дюн и даже в героев)

----------


## Бухгалтер Юрик

Привет  всем  любителям  старых  добрых  стратегий!!!!  А  кто  помнит  и  играет  в  цивилизацию   версии  дос?  ))))))

----------


## Бухгалтер Юрик

Сейчас  в  сэвэн  досбоксом  не  могу  ее  запустить    :(

----------


## kalal

Это что за спам в теме

----------


## ОлегНиколаевич

Ребята помогите найти игру по описаниям
Стратегия где то 2006 года(названия диска было лучшие стратегий)
Там играешь за каких то гномов
Отправляешь их добывать глину,железо,дерево,грибу,о  хотиться
нужно строиться создавать каждому семью(там детей айст приносит и скидывает в трубу дома)
подскажите названия пожалуйста

----------


## parilka

А я по Казакам тащусь. Там до сих пор мультиплеер рабочий. А ведь столько лет с момента выхода прошло.

----------


## ShnaiderHost

> подскажите где можно скачать новый мод Contra для C&C Generals (проверенный и без багов)


 на торрентах ;)

----------


## gobhack

> Ребята помогите найти игру по описаниям
> Стратегия где то 2006 года(названия диска было лучшие стратегий)
> Там играешь за каких то гномов
> Отправляешь их добывать глину,железо,дерево,грибу,о  хотиться
> нужно строиться создавать каждому семью(там детей айст приносит и скидывает в трубу дома)
> подскажите названия пожалуйста


Cultures: The Discovery of Vinland
Cultures 2. Стань богом
Cultures 3 Northland
8th Wonder of the World (Cultures) - Восьмое чудо света

----------


## Navalnik

Сейчас играю в Legion Arena, это варгейм года 2005-го. Случайно про нее вспомнил, установил - и очень затянула.

----------


## ntoolsua

> Ребята Ребятушки..а как же старые и добрые Герои Магии и меча??


я вот иногда в H_358f поигрываю. так как все остальное уже пройдено перепройдено. а там огромнейшие карты можно создавать.

----------


## tishan

warzone. Очень крутая стратегия

----------


## kripovi4

казаки))) топчик)

----------


## CallU2

Heroes of Might and Magic 4

----------


## DriftLK

Warcraft III

----------


## CallU2

StarCraft II

----------


## DriftLK

Я бы еще добавил бы вот эту Civilization V

----------


## Snoopik33

Цезарь 3 самая крутая была)

----------


## Jeremi94

Age of Empires 2 и 3

----------

